# بركات الصبر



## happy angel (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*بركات الصبر
يعمل الايمان على غرس الصبر فى النفس وقت الالام وكذالك فان الصبر هو الذى يجعل الايمان صحيحا وقويا ودافعا للهدوء والسلام القلبى 
بالصبر والتعزيه بما فى الكتب المقدسه يكون لنا رجاء 
يعلمنا عالم النبات ان هنالك محاصيل تحتاج لوقت محدود واشجار تحتاج لسنوات طويله لكى تثمر وتنضج وهكذا المؤمن لابد ان يثمر بالصبر 
قد لا يستجيب الرب الطلبات بسرعه ليعلمنا الصبر * امتحان ايمانكم ينشى صبرا * وهو امر هام لكل نفس لكى تعى هذا الدرس فتصبر وتشكر وتنتظر الررب 
بالصبر تتحقق معظم الامال *ان كنا نرجو مالسنا ننظره فاننا نتوقعه بالصبر 
وايضا يقول العالم ترتليانوس عن الصبر 
بالصبر نتعقل تدبير الله واعماله العظيمه فى الكون وفى الناس 
الصبر هو الذى يمنحنا الاستقرار والقدره على النمو فى الروح
لايقدر انسان ان ينفذ وصية واحدة الا بالصبر 
الصبر هو الذى يغذى الايمان وهو القائد للسلام والمعين للمحبه 
ويقود للتوبه والاعتراف وعدم الياس من الخلاص 
+ولا يعطى اكليل الشهاده الا للصابرين 
+والصبر يعزى الفقير ويعلم الاغنياء التعقيل 
+الصبر يريح الضعيف ولايرهق القوى 
+الصبر اساس الرزانه والطمانينه والسلام 
+هو بهجة المؤمن وعون للخدمه وزينة النساء وبهاء للرجال 
بالصبر تنال النفس النعيم ويقول المثل العامى *اصبر تنول *وايضا الصبر مفتاح الفرج *
ويقول القديسين اصبر للبلايا يرفعها الله عنك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع جدااا

مرسي هااابي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك happy angel على الموضوع الجميل روحيا"
ربنا يبارك مجهودك سلام المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *بركات الصبر
> يعمل الايمان على غرس الصبر فى النفس وقت الالام وكذالك فان الصبر هو الذى يجعل الايمان صحيحا وقويا ودافعا للهدوء والسلام القلبى
> بالصبر والتعزيه بما فى الكتب المقدسه يكون لنا رجاء
> يعلمنا عالم النبات ان هنالك محاصيل تحتاج لوقت محدود واشجار تحتاج لسنوات طويله لكى تثمر وتنضج وهكذا المؤمن لابد ان يثمر بالصبر
> ...




رائع جداااااااااااااا يستحق الامتياذ الرب معاكم
صلوا لاجلى رجاء​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بالصبر نتعقل تدبير الله واعماله العظيمه فى الكون وفى الناس 
الصبر هو الذى يمنحنا الاستقرار والقدره على النمو فى الروح
لايقدر انسان ان ينفذ وصية واحدة الا بالصبر 
الصبر هو الذى يغذى الايمان وهو القائد للسلام والمعين للمحبه 
ويقود للتوبه والاعتراف وعدم الياس من الخلاص 
+ولا يعطى اكليل الشهاده الا للصابرين 
+والصبر يعزى الفقير ويعلم الاغنياء التعقيل 


ربنا يباركك اختى الموضوع راااااااااائع وخطير
يسوع يحميكى حبيتى ​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااا
> 
> مرسي هااابي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اشكرك happy angel على الموضوع الجميل روحيا"
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> رائع جداااااااااااااا يستحق الامتياذ الرب معاكم
> صلوا لاجلى رجاء​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> بالصبر نتعقل تدبير الله واعماله العظيمه فى الكون وفى الناس
> الصبر هو الذى يمنحنا الاستقرار والقدره على النمو فى الروح
> لايقدر انسان ان ينفذ وصية واحدة الا بالصبر
> الصبر هو الذى يغذى الايمان وهو القائد للسلام والمعين للمحبه
> ...


----------



## lovely dove (20 يوليو 2009)

> قد لا يستجيب الرب الطلبات بسرعه ليعلمنا الصبر * امتحان ايمانكم ينشى صبرا * وهو امر هام لكل نفس لكى تعى هذا الدرس فتصبر وتشكر وتنتظر الررب
> بالصبر تتحقق معظم الامال *ان كنا نرجو مالسنا ننظره فاننا نتوقعه بالصبر



روووووووووووووعة يا ماما الموضوع 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> روووووووووووووعة يا ماما الموضوع
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> سلام المسيح


----------



## maramero (21 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل اوي
مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (11 مارس 2010)

maramero قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي
> مرسي كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

